# Well it's happening...



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have come to the conclusion that I am going to rehome Dante. I've decided that he doesn't really have a good quality of life. Yes, he loves me and I definitely love him but his needs are not being met. When I first got Dante I knew how much work it would be and I was fully ready to take that on. 

Then my job starting tasking me with more responsibility which resulted in longer hours. My job means a lot to me. I went through 6 years of school to get this job. Now he only gets about 3 hours of time on weekdays and not even a lot of time on weekends too all due to my job. He will only get those 3 hours if I sacrifice sleep. I have been doing this for a few months and my health has deteriorated. I'm always getting sick and just feeling miserable all the time. I just cant do it anymore. He is a WLGSD and needs more than what I can give him. 

I blame myself for all this. I hate that I got a GSD when I was just a year into my career. I thought I could handle it and now I feel like I ruined a dog because of my selfishness to go get a dog. I don't really blame members for chastising me either. 

I'm so scared of this situation. I want him to have the best home ever. I will not give him to a shelter, a rescue, or advertise on craigslist. I need some help. I have a friend that has a GSD -- her and Dante love each other. If he could take him I would be so happy! If not, will some members on here please help me? Even if somebody on here could take him and I felt like he would get a good home I would do it. He is a year and 2 months old. He still has a lot of life to live but these past few months he has been living a majority of it alone and it has been breaking my heart. He is a great dog. Obedience trained and house trained. Loves everybody he meets and great with other dogs. Loves to play with dogs and people -- specially if you have a tennis ball or a tug. 

My main concern is him having a great home where people can devote a lot of time to him. I want him to forget about me and live a great life. I am desperate and need help.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Have you considered alternatives for you dog like doggy day care when you work? 

I fully understand the demands that a job can put on you. But putting your dog aside, assuming you rehomed him, do you think that squeezing out only three hours out of a week is enough to sustain and nourish you? Balance is important for your mental, emotional, and physical health, all of which will reflect in your work.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have a suggestion. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you talked to the breeder?


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have a suggestion. I sent you a PM.


I sent you a PM back. I love what you had to say!


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Have you considered alternatives for you dog like doggy day care when you work?
> 
> I fully understand the demands that a job can put on you. But putting your dog aside, assuming you rehomed him, do you think that squeezing out only three hours out of a week is enough to sustain and nourish you? Balance is important for your mental, emotional, and physical health, all of which will reflect in your work.


Thanks for the suggestions. I have considered doggy day care and tried it. It didn't work out. I've never seen Dante lash out at a dog except at doggy day care. I think the idea of having 20 dogs swarm him freaked him out and he reacted. 

I understand what you saying but mostly its the stress on me. I feel even worse when I'm at work and freaking out because I have to get home to Dante. There has been some days that I get stuck at work and wind up crying because of how bad I am neglecting Dante.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How much free time do you have during the week and how much free time do you have during the weekend? 

Because if you don't have time to relax, time to maybe go see a movie with friends, go for a walk with your dog, go out for dinner and drinks with a friend, watch a movie on the couch with your dog, visit with your family or throw a ball for your dog, then I question YOUR quality of life. No job is worth not having a life. You only get one life, if you love your dog, find a way to make it work, don't give up on him and find a way to enjoy your life.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am going to rehome Dante. I've decided that he doesn't really have a good quality of life. Yes, he loves me and I definitely love him but his needs are not being met. When I first got Dante I knew how much work it would be and I was fully ready to take that on.
> 
> Then my job starting tasking me with more responsibility which resulted in longer hours. My job means a lot to me. I went through 6 years of school to get this job. Now he only gets about 3 hours of time on weekdays and not even a lot of time on weekends too all due to my job. He will only get those 3 hours if I sacrifice sleep. I have been doing this for a few months and my health has deteriorated. I'm always getting sick and just feeling miserable all the time. I just cant do it anymore. He is a WLGSD and needs more than what I can give him.
> 
> ...


Slow down sloooooow down! 

1st do not be so hard on yourself, as circumstances beyond our control happen in life. You are not the only person in the world that has been tasked with much more responsibility (longer hours) as the economy has taken it's toll on many! Is this a permanent situation or just temporary?

Understanding it's quality and not always quantity that's important is very critical. 

Do you have the option to take the dog to work or have you asked?

How about another dog to stay and play with your dog - what are the home arrangements? Inside - outside room to run and play together?

How about a trainer 1 - 2 days a week for a while that could train the dog while you are at work (financial)?

Dog walkers/runners to visit and spend time with the dog?

There are solutions to every problem and it is not always to get rid of your dog.... Your dog will never forget you IMO.:wink2:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I second the suggestion to contact the breeder. If that isn't an option, perhaps a local GSD rescue can help you find a nice home for your dog.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ipopro said:


> How about another dog to stay and play with your dog - what are the home arrangements? Inside - outside room to run and play together?


The shot that was heard around the world. :grin2:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Another dog is not the solution - if a person doesn't have time for one dog, how will they have time for two?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Another dog is not the solution - if a person doesn't have time for one dog, how will they have time for two?


I will give you one example there are many many more I assure you - why I do not know, but here:

I take the dog to exercise (play ball etc...) = I can not possibly run and chase or run and be chased or challenge the dog to get to the ball faster than I do at near the speed required to fully exert the dog 100%, it is humanly impossible. Thus dog runs at speed determined by dogs mind. 60% - 70% - 80% or 99% let's say????

I take 2 dogs to exercise - this creates a scenario of competitiveness/challenge/play possibly that does not exist in the one dog one human scenario. Both dogs are running as fast as possible 100% to get to the ball. 

If I have one dog only - In my absence it is very bored. 

If I have two dogs - In my absence my dogs play often (together) providing additional exercise/stimulation/companionship beyond what I am capable of providing.

Scratching head!:wink2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess my question is this...is the dog miserable? You might be because what you think he needs, which might not be everything you think. Is he in a crate? Is he destructive? What about him and his behavior miss you think that he needs more?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

People making comments or offering opinions which have no substantive basis is not the solution - if you have time for no dog, one dog or fifty dogs how do you do anything without a substantive basis in which to work from?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ipopro said:


> I will give you one example there are many many more I assure you - why I do not know, but here:
> 
> I take the dog to exercise (play ball etc...) = I can not possibly run and chase or run and be chased or challenge the dog to get to the ball faster than I do at near the speed required to fully exert the dog 100%, it is humanly impossible. Thus dog runs at speed determined by dogs mind. 60% - 70% - 80% or 99% let's say????
> 
> ...


My experience with a multi dog house hold is that when left alone all the dogs pretty much chilled. I had a web cam set up in the living room so I could check in on them from work. Never really noticed them playing together while I was gone. They slept apart from each other in their own beds or open crates. They looked out the windows. Basically did much of the same a single dog would.

Honestly. I think my dogs left alone in their crate with a stuffed kong were far happier then the ones left loose without their yummy treat. 

That said, even though I did leave some dogs loose together the safest option is always to seperate dogs when you are not there to supervise. Plenty of people have come home to gashes and dead dogs. I came home to a gash before myself. Dumb mistake on my part.

From what the op has said... I think a second dog is a bad idea. The time and energy it's going to take to train the new commer is going to take even more away from dante. 

Then there is always the risk Dante and the new dog won't get along.

I don't know if rehoming Dante is the solution but I am pretty sure adding a second dog would make things 10 times worse.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> My experience with a multi dog house hold is that when left alone all the dogs pretty much chilled. I had a web cam set up in the living room so I could check in on them from work. Never really noticed them playing together while I was gone. They slept apart from each other in their own beds or open crates. They looked out the windows. Basically did much of the same a single dog would.
> 
> Honestly. I think my dogs left alone in their crate with a stuffed kong were far happier then the ones left loose without their yummy treat.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to bite my belly is full run along!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ipopro said:


> I'm not going to bite my belly is full run along!


Huh???


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

What if they don't get along?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

What if she loses her job the day after she gets rid of her dog?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am going to rehome Dante. I've decided that he doesn't really have a good quality of life. Yes, he loves me and I definitely love him but his needs are not being met. When I first got Dante I knew how much work it would be and I was fully ready to take that on.
> 
> Then my job starting tasking me with more responsibility which resulted in longer hours. My job means a lot to me. I went through 6 years of school to get this job. Now he only gets about 3 hours of time on weekdays and not even a lot of time on weekends too all due to my job. He will only get those 3 hours if I sacrifice sleep. I have been doing this for a few months and my health has deteriorated. I'm always getting sick and just feeling miserable all the time. I just cant do it anymore. He is a WLGSD and needs more than what I can give him.
> 
> ...


I don't own my dogs just so I can provide for them. If it was nothing but work for me, I wouldn't enjoy them and I wouldn't own them. They adapt better then you think, to a demanding schedule, but if its too much on you, its too much. Life changes sometimes.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ipopro said:


> What if she loses her job the day after she gets rid of her dog?


Shakespeare?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am sure it happens, but I have never had a male / female combo that did not get along. I tend to agree with Voodoo that they may be less active during the day when left home alone. 

On the other hand, all of mine do run and burn off energy outside in the morning when I get ready and I don't need to get up an hour or two earlier to jog with them or play ball like so many post that they do on here. When I get home and have to go through bills, cook dinner, etc., rinse and repeat the morning routine. 

Like Voodoo, many people have to drive to find somewhere safe to take their dogs. If you have a free hour or two, by the time you load up the car and drive there, it is time to turn around and come back. Nothing accomplished.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , what if they don't get along ?


if the person doesn't have the time for one dog , he doesn't have the time for two.


the second dog will be a pet for a pet and will get even less attention and may not be
properly socialized or trained making it a difficult dog to rehome whenever that eventuality arrives.


two dogs can get in to so much trouble if left out together .


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Shakespeare?



Murphy!>


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I mean the getting along part specifically for the op, who's already feeling overwhelmed. Most all of us have more then 1 dog, but the op is the one who's having some difficulties that really wouldn't be something to add to. I'm not in the get one for the other dog camp for sure, but in this case there's more to consider then just some exercise.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That is just one example. My dogs occupy each other's time as well. When I am busy, if they aren't sleeping, they are usually quietly playing with each other, not putting the pressure on waiting for me.

I am not advocating that OP get another dog as I think there is more than meets the eye. I think OP sees the work situation as a long term situation and that they would prefer to focus on their job. Nothing wrong with that. They are trying to do the right thing for their dog, and that is a good thing.

I am just saying that without knowing more details, as somebody else suggested, a second dog could be a solution.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I mean the getting along part specifically for the op, who's already feeling overwhelmed. Most all of us have more then 1 dog, but the op is the one who's having some difficulties that really wouldn't be something to add to. I'm not in the get one for the other dog camp for sure, but in this case there's more to consider then just some exercise.


Are you offering a solution or 4 to the situation or an opinion of 1 of my many suggestions? Do you have wiry white curly hair and come from Germany by chance? Does every solution to every problem work for every dog? Does every suggestion work for every dog owner? Do you want to debate my suggestions or just one of them or are you finished yet? Would you like to, well that's enough for now.... GRIN!:smile2:


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

LaRen616 said:


> How much free time do you have during the week and how much free time do you have during the weekend?
> 
> Because if you don't have time to relax, time to maybe go see a movie with friends, go for a walk with your dog, go out for dinner and drinks with a friend, watch a movie on the couch with your dog, visit with your family or throw a ball for your dog, then I question YOUR quality of life. No job is worth not having a life. You only get one life, if you love your dog, find a way to make it work, don't give up on him and find a way to enjoy your life.


This is what I'm saying. I feel so bad for Dante that I haven't seen friends in months, or go to a movie, or have any time for myself. I dedicate every waking moment of free time for him. So yes some weekends he gets an adequate amount of exercise and stimulation but some weekends he doesn't. Even if he did get adequate exercise on weekends it wouldn't mean much. That means 2 out of every 5 days he gets exercised. 

This is my job and I don't expect to leave. I love it. I thought after a year I knew how demanding it was and thought I could handle it but my prediction is wrong. 

I just want Dante to have an owner who has a lot of time for him and can meet all his needs. That is what is most important to me.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ipopro said:


> Are you offering a solution or 4 to the situation or an opinion of 1 of my many suggestions? Do you have wiry white curly hair and come from Germany by chance? Does every solution to every problem work for every dog? Does every suggestion work for every dog owner? Do you want to debate my suggestions or just one of them or are you finished yet? Would you like to, well that's enough for now.... GRIN!:smile2:


Sorry bout that. There was a whole conversation going on with multiple people and I somehow missed you being the center of it.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

a second dog can be double the work too, especially if they dont get along.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

I am NOT getting a second dog. I am already feeling terrible rehoming one dog and not about to rehome two if it doesn't work out! That's a gamble I'm not willing to take.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> This is what I'm saying. I feel so bad for Dante that I haven't seen friends in months, or go to a movie, or have any time for myself. I dedicate every waking moment of free time for him. So yes some weekends he gets an adequate amount of exercise and stimulation but some weekends he doesn't. Even if he did get adequate exercise on weekends it wouldn't mean much. That means 2 out of every 5 days he gets exercised.
> 
> This is my job and I don't expect to leave. I love it. I thought after a year I knew how demanding it was and thought I could handle it but my prediction is wrong.
> 
> I just want Dante to have an owner who has a lot of time for him and can meet all his needs. That is what is most important to me.


Just in general, they do well with a routine. If it was possible for you to set a fairly regular schedule with him, its not really as bad as you may think. Its a decision only you can make, but I still think its important to see what suits you first. If its nothing but work, thats when it isnt good for him either.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Sorry bout that. There was a whole conversation going on with multiple people and I somehow missed you being the center of it.


Sorry I thought you quoted my comment! I must have looked at the wrong post!

Thank you for answering all of my questions and offering so many solutions to the situation!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> I am NOT getting a second dog. I am already feeling terrible rehoming one dog and not about to rehome two if it doesn't work out! That's a gamble I'm not willing to take.


Sounds like you have already made up your mind! Poor dog! :crying:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> yes , what if they don't get along ?
> 
> 
> if the person doesn't have the time for one dog , he doesn't have the time for two.
> ...


 
This is actually bunk. I agree with ipopro on this one. 2 dogs can be easier on the dogs than one. 

For example one dog stuck out in a yard all day will dig and chew and if he really can't do that, he will nuisance bark until the neighbors go nuts. Two dogs, kenneled separately in a yard, will bark when you come, and bark when you go, and bark when someone comes along, but the rest of the time, they tend to relax. 

3 hours, after work with two dogs, means, coming home, opening the kennels, and everyone goes into the house. We get dinner and then take the dog for a walk, and then we all settle down in front of the tube or with an audio book, and then go to bed. 

We wake up the next day, and the dogs have their breakfast, then they are kenneled in the back yard. 

We go to training on the week end, and maybe spend half a day on doggy fun. 

The second dog is not a pet for a pet. The second dog and the first dogs will be company for each other AND company for the owner. 

The second dog does not need to be a GSD. It does not need to be a puppy. It can be an 6 or 8 year old dog that otherwise would be facing the needle in a local shelter. How is living with someone who works a lot worse that that? 

And if the dogs get along marvelously, they can share a larger kennel in the back yard than the two separately. If you want them to be separate when you cannot supervise, they are still not alone. 

Two dogs together can get into trouble if they are not house trained, young with energy to burn, or hyper/nervous animals. 

BTW that pup in the picture looks like a WGSL dog, but the avatar is small, and I could be totally wrong. If it is a GSL dog, then it's reaching its peak of energy requirements now, and over the course of the next 12 months or so, that will reduce. By the time the puppy is 3 years old, he will be perfectly happy on whatever time you have leftover. Dogs actually do extremely well on our leftovers, it is kind of a natural talent of theirs. 

If you feel you must give up your dog, do so. Call the breeder. Really, after a year of ownership, if dog ownership is impossible -- harder than if you didn't have a dog, then maybe the dog would be better off with someone else.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> I am NOT getting a second dog. I am already feeling terrible rehoming one dog and not about to rehome two if it doesn't work out! That's a gamble I'm not willing to take.


Right, people are giving you suggestions, because you posted here a situation that most of them, if they applied it to themselves would be intolerable -- the thought of giving up their pup that they have had for a year. They are trying to find alternatives for you, because they think that is what you want.

If you do not want your dog, then find him a good home, and yes, he will be much better off. He will be better off with someone with less time, less money, less experience, less patience if the person wants the dog. Really, people expect way more from themselves than dogs need. All they need is a little food, minimal vet care, and to be wanted, and they are happy. Time, yeah they are perfectly happy with more of it, but they can handle whatever you can give them. Sometimes we can make adjustments like an outdoor kennel, doggy door, and x-pen inside that area, that will be a whole lot better than being crated for 12 hours while we are at work. Then if we do stop for a meal after work, our dog isn't crossing its legs -- and that's the kind of thing people are trying to give you, if you want the dog.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I personally don't think it is bunk, although you bring up good points for a second dog for the dogs sake.. But then there is still the added worry of now another life to feed and well being.. Possibly more vet bills and or damage if they did not get along (or got along too well and did damage, lol)... 

I also agree that energy levels should start to level out and maturity kick in, however, if the OP finds the worry and fret of not doing more for his dog, right or wrong, then it is a mental and emotional anguish that serves neither well... 

I wish I had an answer that magically made everything OK.. I don't think there is one although some good suggestions have definitely been advised.. Still all decisions will have a cost somewhere, be it emotional or mental pain... Unless there is a family member, or friend that can take care of the dog during the day.. Maybe like being a weekend parent, but the dog gets the love and attention, you don't lose the dog and maybe if life changes again and work levels out a bit, you are able to enjoy him once more...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

be wanted, and they are happy. Time, yeah they are perfectly happy with more of it, but they can handle whatever you can give them. Sometimes we can make adjustments like an outdoor kennel, doggy door, and x-pen inside that area, that will be a whole lot better than being crated for 12 hours while we are at work. 

Agree totally.. Dogs are hugely adaptable and if you aren't seeing discontentment issues already (chewing house up, aggression, excessive howling, urinating deficating in the house repeatedly) then you probably have a content dog


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

selzer said:


> Right, people are giving you suggestions, because you posted here a situation that most of them, if they applied it to themselves would be intolerable -- the thought of giving up their pup that they have had for a year. They are trying to find alternatives for you, because they think that is what you want.
> 
> If you do not want your dog, then find him a good home, and yes, he will be much better off. He will be better off with someone with less time, less money, less experience, less patience if the person wants the dog. Really, people expect way more from themselves than dogs need. All they need is a little food, minimal vet care, and to be wanted, and they are happy. Time, yeah they are perfectly happy with more of it, but they can handle whatever you can give them. Sometimes we can make adjustments like an outdoor kennel, doggy door, and x-pen inside that area, that will be a whole lot better than being crated for 12 hours while we are at work. Then if we do stop for a meal after work, our dog isn't crossing its legs -- and that's the kind of thing people are trying to give you, if you want the dog.



I understand that and I'm not trying to criticize anyone. If the issue was that I'm lazy and don't want to exercise my dog I would understand but that is not the issue. The issue is that I don't have enough time. I am not home very much at all. 

It is my personal choice. I feel guilty and sad all the time because of how much time I have to devote to Dante. It's just how I am as a person. I wish I didn't feel guilty for how I feel. Though I'm tired of feeling like this and that's why I want to rehome him. I want him to have a better life. 

And I think @LuvShepherds has given me that possibility through someone she knows. A life that I could never give Dante.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well then I am happy for you and sorry you are hurting at the same time.. Glad LuvsShepherds could provide a potential resolution


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

OP, no disrespect intended, but I just went back and reread your first post.

Seriously, what do you do for three hours every day with your dog? That is more than most do. Or did you mean that you are home with him for three hours, which is plenty of time. 

I hope you are able to work things out, and LuvShepherds can help you.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> OP, no disrespect intended, but I just went back and reread your first post.
> 
> Seriously, what do you do for three hours every day with your dog? That is more than most do. Or did you mean that you are home with him for three hours, which is plenty of time.
> 
> I hope you are able to work things out, and LuvShepherds can help you.


I had to read that 3 times. I think she meant to state that it's 3 hours per week during week days. I may be wrong!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ipopro said:


> I had to read that 3 times. I think she meant to state that it's 3 hours per week during week days. I may be wrong!


This:

"Now he only gets about 3 hours of time on weekdays and not even a lot of time on weekends too all due to my job."

Hmmm, you could be right.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, my dogs got 58 minutes of my time today. Busy morning. Quinnie did not get to run with Oscar, Moofy, or Jenna, Nikki and Nina, but I will let her tomorrow. She will be fine. I did sing to Karma. And Ninja is in a kennel with a dog house she can jump up on to get her hug -- I obliged. 

I fthe OP is grieving over spending only 3 hours with her pooch each day, I wonder how she will be rehoming it. Talk about guilt. Even when you know it is right for the dog, and for the new owners, and for you -- the guilt can be really bad. And then wondering if the new people are what they presented themselves as. 

My friend ,who had a litter of pups, homed only one to people she did not know -- she gave these puppies away, did not sell them. A month or so ago they started bugging her for the papers, both sire and dam are AKC, so she just needed to register the litter, but she called me instead.

The bitch pup was a year old, in heat, and they wanted to find a stud dog for her. 

I told her to tell the people to pound salt. Not only is she too young, but her litter was in-bred, and one of the pups had serious issues and was lost. The dogs should not be bred. 

They brought the bitch pup back to her the day she told them she was not getting her papers. She was emaciated and scared and in heat. 

I told them she needs to be spayed, because they probably did breed her. Scumbags. The thing is, you never know if people are who they say they are. Baby puppies are the dogs that tend to be the most desired. Some people do take on dogs beyond the puppy stage. But the puppy stage is that period that endears us to the dog so we can get through all the stuff that is coming up, health concerns and such. Sure, people who take on adult dogs can be loyal to them too. Plenty are. But for the worrier, and the individual who suffers from guilt, that's hard.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nothing against adult dogs but when there are cats, other adult dogs, children, etc., concerned, many people opt for a puppy to avoid problems they may encounter in an adult dog that may have had a very different lifestyle.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I think the op. Is very distressed and perhaps we should help her find a good and loving home for her grsd..This is so hard for her...can we help her rehome.?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

selzer said:


> LOL, my dogs got 58 minutes of my time today. Busy morning. Quinnie did not get to run with Oscar, Moofy, or Jenna, Nikki and Nina, but I will let her tomorrow. She will be fine. I did sing to Karma. And Ninja is in a kennel with a dog house she can jump up on to get her hug -- I obliged.
> 
> I fthe OP is grieving over spending only 3 hours with her pooch each day, I wonder how she will be rehoming it. Talk about guilt. Even when you know it is right for the dog, and for the new owners, and for you -- the guilt can be really bad. And then wondering if the new people are what they presented themselves as.
> 
> ...



Selzer may I please have this OP's dog. I will give it a good caring loving home I promise.... GRIN! ((((((HUGZ))))))>


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

selzer said:


> LOL, my dogs got 58 minutes of my time today. Busy morning. Quinnie did not get to run with Oscar, Moofy, or Jenna, Nikki and Nina, but I will let her tomorrow. She will be fine. I did sing to Karma. And Ninja is in a kennel with a dog house she can jump up on to get her hug -- I obliged.
> 
> I fthe OP is grieving over spending only 3 hours with her pooch each day, I wonder how she will be rehoming it. Talk about guilt. Even when you know it is right for the dog, and for the new owners, and for you -- the guilt can be really bad. And then wondering if the new people are what they presented themselves as.
> 
> ...


Sue, this is why I never got into breeding either dogs or horses. I couldn't take the stress of selling/placing them. For a while I even became 'horse-poor', taking in more horses than I really could support without working my behind off. That lasted only a year before I came to my senses, lol. And when I trained for a breeder, I fretted whenever my boss sold one of his yearlings... I just couldn't do it myself. Not built for it, I guess.

Susan


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> This is what I'm saying. I feel so bad for Dante that I haven't seen friends in months, or go to a movie, or have any time for myself. I dedicate every waking moment of free time for him. So yes some weekends he gets an adequate amount of exercise and stimulation but some weekends he doesn't. Even if he did get adequate exercise on weekends it wouldn't mean much. That means 2 out of every 5 days he gets exercised.
> 
> This is my job and I don't expect to leave. I love it. I thought after a year I knew how demanding it was and thought I could handle it but my prediction is wrong.
> 
> I just want Dante to have an owner who has a lot of time for him and can meet all his needs. That is what is most important to me.


Sometimes, life just doesn't work out the way we plan. I admire you for realizing that no matter how it hurts you, there may be a better life for Dante. It's difficult to be the adult sometimes. Good luck, I hope it all works out well for you both.


----------



## Roman'sGirl1975 (Mar 11, 2016)

When I started looking for a male I knew what I wanted but at the same time I was told that what I wanted didnt matter. I wanted a black male with a stable temperment that would make a good Service Dog. I wanted a pup under a year old that could handle my husband's white female. What I got when Nyx came into my life and my already established pack of dogs, was a scared, shy, skinny black dog that I have since termed my personal **** hound. He has an excellent temperment, is house and crate trained, LOVES car rides, handles Gypsy's wild child behavior and wants to play with her a LOT. He alerts to my migraines and has already learned on his own to be a buffer to the outside world for me. My pack of dogs takes up a lot of my time and with Nyx now being 17 months old he is great. I adopted a 6 year old white GSD/Belgian Malinois mix last winter from a local shelter and although it didnt look at first like it was going to be a good fit Casper has become a wonderful part of my family and my pack. My husband and I lead a very hectic life and often arent home much between his VA appointments, running constant errands for his elderly aunt (who calls us several times daily) and when I was in college, as well as our own doctors appointments, our dogs often get a pat on the head and taken out to their kennels for the day then brought in at night when they are petted and then crated. Yes we make a 13 dog household work and until the new dogs have been accepted by the other pack members we crate and rotate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ipopro said:


> Selzer may I please have this OP's dog. I will give it a good caring loving home I promise.... GRIN! ((((((HUGZ))))))>


LOL, yeah I ripped you a new one on the maybe-down-the-road-we-will-breed-the-dog-that-bit-the-kid-thread. Sorry, but I am pretty crazy about that issue.

I am not against breeding, though. This dog, there is no reason I know of that it couldn't make a fine stud dog "if everything works out right." Probably a great dog for someone. 

I do not blame breeders for the problem of dogs in shelters. I blame lack of training and irresponsible owners who fail to commit. 

I blame the AR movement, HSUS, and PETA for the puppy mill issues. If ordinary people had litters of pups in larger numbers, if it was not viewed as the "responsible thing to do" to spay/neuter and not allow dogs to have puppies, then there would be no need for giant mills that have 600-1000 dogs living in chicken coups. People would hear about their buddy's friend who has a litter and go and get a pup. And the vast majority of pups would come from and supply pet homes. Serious breeders would supply serious buyers -- those breeding specifically for sport, work, or showing. 

And if people weren't making the big mills lucrative, there wouldn't be any big mills. End of story. 

But I am way in the minority in this thinking. And now that the attitude is ingrained, well, it will never go back to the way things used to be, so now we have to try and fix what currently is, and not moan about why.

Looks like a nice dog. I hope he gets a nice home.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, it is so easy to judge from the sidelines and find reasons to not give up your dog because we are not in your shoes. I always put people's sanity first and it is not to any of us to judge you. I think you are making a wise decision. OP asked for help in rehoming not asking how to keep Dante.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

selzer said:


> LOL, yeah I ripped you a new one on the maybe-down-the-road-we-will-breed-the-dog-that-bit-the-kid-thread. Sorry, but I am pretty crazy about that issue.
> 
> I am not against breeding, though. This dog, there is no reason I know of that it couldn't make a fine stud dog "if everything works out right." Probably a great dog for someone.
> 
> ...


When people start being held accountable for their dogs and litters, all of this will change. Until then its a crazy world we live in. If I were KING for a day it is one of the first 10 rules I would make
- Animal Accountability -

I think the op is doing what she feels best for her dog, and that's great!

I think there are other irresponsible people out there that should be treated as they have treated their animals and they would stop all of the nonsense they are doing. I treat my dogs as well as I would want to be treated if I was in my dogs world. To me it's the only way. Would I like to live on the beach again, sure I would but it is not realistic for me to own 12 acres on the beach anywhere, a postage stamp lot sure, but enough land for my dogs to run and be free no way. Would I like this or that, sure I would, but because I have created a lifestyle around my dogs, I find myself doing what is good for me and mine, but is great IMO for my dogs! I'm not a kennel or Crate guy, for holding, for this or that, sure but to me a life in a crate or kennel is not going to happen under my watch. I will not own a dog if that's what I have to do. But that's just me.

I hope all works out well for the owner and the dog!:smile2:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think we can all agree that we want what is best for the dog. 

We, here on this site, are all different levels of dog-crazy. I think it is hard for many of us, because this dog is at a stage where many owners throw in the towel. There are so many adolescent dogs out there whose first owners find they do not have the time they need for the dog, or they can't afford the dog, or the dog is causing problems, or they can't handle the dog, or they are having a new baby, or .... There are just so many reasons to give up a dog. 

Most of the time, I figure the dog is better off being given up. Then, maybe, his next home will be his forever home. Life does change. Some of those changes are totally unpredicatable/unavoidable and sometimes the dog needs to be rehomed, and there just is no way around it. Other times, the young dog tore up a new Venetian blind and it (the dog) has to go. Good riddance to such owners. 

And sometimes, sometimes there are people that would make good owners, if they made a couple of changes, and adjusted their expectations a little, and everyone could find a sweet spot. We, most of us, all have to work, yes. And if work means overtime, when we have to do that too. The dog likes to have us at home, but the dog likes to eat too. Life is a balancing act. Sometimes you just need to tweak things a little, and you are back where you need to be. Sometimes, you need to make major changes.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gee, I didn't see anybody judging OP, just people giving options. 

Personally, I would like to think that OP is a good enough person to consider all suggestions, not just the ones asked for in their opening post which could have been said based solely on a frustrating or low moment in their life. 

There could have been things that OP had not considered, and with those tools in hand, might choose a different path. 

But what is most important is for OP making a sound decision that they can feel comfortable with and that can't be done without being aware of various options.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Gee, I didn't see anybody judging OP, just people giving options.
> 
> Personally, I would like to think that OP is a good enough person to consider all suggestions, not just the ones asked for in their opening post which could have been said based solely on a frustrating or low moment in their life.
> 
> ...


He's need to do what is best for his dog and himself and not rush into anything.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

OP, good for you knowing what your limits are and putting the needs of the dog first. I think you have been very clear. A couple of thoughts. You could contact any local IPO clubs or good trainers to let them know what you have. I would also for sure contact the breeder. Finally don't be afraid of rescue organizations. Many will courtesy list your dog and you have the final say and the dog stays with you until a family is found. When I worked for Aussie rescue we would even do home checks for courtesy listings.

We all have to figure out our path on this journey. Best to you and Dante. Lots of respect to you.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

OP - Have you considered having a dog walker come by once a day to take him out for some fun and exercise? He'll enjoy it and you won't feel so guilty about leaving him.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Mudypoz said:


> OP - Have you considered having a dog walker come by once a day to take him out for some fun and exercise? He'll enjoy it and you won't feel so guilty about leaving him.


This is a good idea. There is a lady who we take our dog to sometimes when we go out of town. She walks dogs, boards dogs overnight, and does doggy daycare during the day. She does it out of her home, but she has a backyard and has been doing it for years. 

My dog loves going there. He normally plays with the other dogs and has a great time. 

If you're working so hard, I'm assuming that you're making pretty good money? Why don't you just drop your dog off at a place like this in the morning on the way to work... then pick your dog up on your way home? Your dog will be tired from all the playing and it's a great time to work on training and just relax and have fun with your dog. I know you said that you tried it once and that it didn't go well. My dog didn't like it at first when 5 or 6 dogs all charged at him. But he does great there now and really enjoys it. 

So dog walkers and/or doggy daycare can work well.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Another suggestion is to find a co-owner who loves dogs, has time to train but doesn't want or can't own their own. An acquaintance "owned" a GSD for ten years. The dog belonged to an older couple who got him for protection at night but weren't home during the day. So they worked out an arrangement where a younger man and his wife who they met through the young couple's business, picked up the dog in the morning took him to work with them and spent the whole day with him, then took him back home at dinner time. The owners paid for food and vet bills. The younger couple paid for the training classes and worked the dog during the day, but without having the cost or the mess of fur in their house. I met the dog when I saw him with the younger couple and commented on their beautiful dog. They explained the situation. He was a long haired working line with some red sable, a gorgeous dog with an incredible personality who was very well behaved. When he passed away at age 12, both couples mourned the loss.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mudypoz said:


> OP - Have you considered having a dog walker come by once a day to take him out for some fun and exercise? He'll enjoy it and you won't feel so guilty about leaving him.


I have a WL GSD and a dog walker would be just a joke for her to keep her content. I wish everyone would stop giving the OP suggestions on how to keep this dog. 
Wondering what the OP is planning now.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Maybe if OP is serious about rehoming this dog, they might want to try posting some information about it. Is it good with kids? Cats? Dogs? Protective? Social? WL? SL? What kind of a home are they seeking for their dog? Etc.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Whether you rehome your dog to a good family or figure something less stressful to occupy your dogs time it will be your decsion. You have many good suggestions here. There are dog walkers that do more then just walk dogs. I have seen some advertise they take dogs to hikes beach walks etc - more like dog nannies. Day camps like resemble dog spas . Trainers for the day. Do you have family nearby like a trip to grandmas for the day- some families are willing to do this and enjoy the company of a dog. I am lucky we have a business run from the house but have more time to spend with our dogs- but it is never enough time and my young asl gsd has more energy then any dog I ever owned. He is never tired and more I do the more he wants to do. We will always feel guilty and life is always hectic. Many years ago we worked out of the house had a working line gsd. He was two when we got him and more then content and adjusted to our very busy schedule but It just worked. Then the babies came and major changes -he was faced with but he adjusted with all the changes in our family as he grew old and was content just to be part of the family. If your dog is having major behavioral issues then I can see major changes need to take place. It's a big decsion and hope things work out for the best whatever your decision may be.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't read all the pages. I am not going to tell you to keep or to rehome your dog. Before you do anything, please take time to think things through. When we are stressed, we often make poor decisions. 'It seemed like the right thing at the time.'

Last summer, my Shelby was a puppy - 8 months old. She was enrolled in obedience classes. We were working on training. Then, my 90 year old mother had a medical crisis and moved in with me. I had no idea how long she would be here. Shelby and I missed classes. Shelby didn't get enough play time. Shelby spent too much time in the crate. It sucked. Shelby deserved better. She was an awesome pup and I know I could have rehomed her in a heartbeat. But - I'm just too selfish for that. I could never give up Shelby. Yeah, it was tough. It was also temporary.

My mother was with me for 3 months. I have still been involved with her care over the past year, but she is no longer living here. What I am saying is, "Don't make a permanent decision based on a temporary situation." Life happens. Things change. The bottom line for me? I could never trust anyone to love Shelby as much as I do. She is a part of this family. We were ALL in a tough situation, but we got through it together.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

An update for anybody who is interested: 

So my wonderful fiance saw how depressed and terrible I was feeling the past few weeks ever since I decided to give up Dante. So she researched and found an animal behaviorist who could come to my house and maybe help me with Dante. Give me suggestions and assess whether I'm giving him enough of what he needs. If she agrees that it is possible for me to meet Dante's needs, she will take Dante for 10-21 days and study him and learn what he needs. She will then teach me what I need to do to make him a happier dog and adapt to my lifestyle. I am very happy with this because she has been training WLGSD for 25 years and has her own IPO dog so I trust her assessment of Dante. 

I'm praying this works and absolutely am so grateful to my fiance for doing this. I really do love my boy but as a first time dog owner I just feel so overwhelmed and I think I finally caught the break I needed.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

And I'm sorry I dropped off the face of the earth on this thread. Many people here gave me wonderful suggestions. I just needed some time by myself to think them over and decide what was best for me and Dante.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad for your dog and for you.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Happy you have a way to go.. Keep us posted


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> An update for anybody who is interested:
> 
> So my wonderful fiance saw how depressed and terrible I was feeling the past few weeks ever since I decided to give up Dante. So she researched and found an animal behaviorist who could come to my house and maybe help me with Dante. Give me suggestions and assess whether I'm giving him enough of what he needs. If she agrees that it is possible for me to meet Dante's needs, she will take Dante for 10-21 days and study him and learn what he needs. She will then teach me what I need to do to make him a happier dog and adapt to my lifestyle. I am very happy with this because she has been training WLGSD for 25 years and has her own IPO dog so I trust her assessment of Dante.
> 
> I'm praying this works and absolutely am so grateful to my fiance for doing this. I really do love my boy but as a first time dog owner I just feel so overwhelmed and I think I finally caught the break I needed.


Well there you go ... the first step in "solving any dog problem" ... is to stop and think it over.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good! I hope you can find a way to make it work.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

ipopro said:


> :crying:


 @ipopro, a bit confused here but why are you sad? I thought you liked me keeping my dog? 

I'm trying to find a solution to my problem not just get rid of it. I'm willing to put in whatever work is necessary. 

And to clear up everything....I have three hours each weekday during weekdays to devote to my dog -- not three hours total during the week! I would definitely rehome if that was the case. Yes, I'm dead tired when I come from work and sleep deprived all the time but would I trade that hour of extra sleep I could get for working with Dante? Not a chance!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm happy for you! I personally, would hope you don't leave all the decision making to a behaviorist, however, I'm thrilled that you feel more relaxed about everything.. You have a plan and some perspective.. Makes things easier.. Dante sounds wonderful and I believe you are a good owner who wants what is best.. Thus, you are probably what is beat for Dante ... Really looking forward to hearing the progress and ideas the behaviorist offers... Dogs take alot out of us, but they give soo much back


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

:grin2:

LOL I'm very happy for you and your dog! Not to worry LOL


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is awesome. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Please do you and your dog a favor - NEVER EVER EVER let your dog out of your sight for 21 days to any human on earth not even a professional! :wink2:

Read the horror stories and please reconsider!

JMHO


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> If she agrees that it is possible for me to meet Dante's needs, she will take Dante for 10-21 days and study him and learn what he needs. She will then teach me what I need to do to make him a happier dog and adapt to my lifestyle. I am very happy with this because she has been training WLGSD for 25 years and has her own IPO dog so I trust her assessment of Dante.


How well do you actually know this person? I can tell you, there's very few people I'd leave my dog with and I know all of them very well. What do you think this person will be able to tell you?


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> How well do you actually know this person? I can tell you, there's very few people I'd leave my dog with and I know all of them very well. What do you think this person will be able to tell you?


Well I know she is a CAAB and has rehabilitated dogs with very serious problems. She even gave me references that I have talked to and all have loved her. My fiance knows her on a personal level for years; she just never knew her profession until she saw that she always had German Shepherds on her checks and decided to ask her what she does. 



ipopro said:


> Please do you and your dog a favor - NEVER EVER EVER let your dog out of your sight for 21 days to any human on earth not even a professional! :wink2:
> 
> Read the horror stories and please reconsider!
> 
> JMHO


Horror stories? Will you please show me what you mean? I am very unfamiliar with this...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

With 3 hrs a day of free time, all you need is to want to do it. If you can devote 1 hr to exercise,playing, training, he'd be fine. That's more then I do most weekdays, and he goes to work with me. Hang out with him and relax for the other 2. If you want to, that's the key to keeping it fun. Let her help you with training, if she really knows what she's doing, that would be enough. There's nothing to gain from leaving him with her other then if you want her to train him for you. That's a different case, but that's still something where you have to really be sure about who you're sending him to.

In your original post, I had the idea you were working 20hr days or something. It can still be overwhelming for you, but your worrying about something you don't need to. If its how you'd enjoy your free time, it would be plenty for him. The best behaved, most solid, well adjusted dogs we've ever owned spent every week day kenneled for 10hrs. Think about whats good for you and he'll adapt to it.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

IE... I left my dog boarding with an apdt certified trainer and she came home with a bite from ...

This is one of the very first lessons I learned in dog training from old codgers........ NEVER LET YOUR DOG(S) OUT OF YOUR SIGHT EVER!

Just google it! ( "I left my dog" "trainer" "horror" )

Leerburg etc... they all discuss this


Board & Train Board & Assess 


noOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAY!

AGAIN jmho you do as you wish!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A friend of mine has 5 shepherds. 3 are mine, two are her pups out of them. She uses a trainer to board them, and has great success doing so. She trusts the guy because she works with him training the dogs and doesn't only board them with him. 

Some people do have success with trainers off site. Hopefully after you get the dog back, they will work with you and the dog so that it is effective.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Too often, you're going to hear stories of people who sent their dog to someone for a couple weeks to be trained. When they got their dog back the harsh, physical methods used weren't what was supposed to happen. Unfed, scared of their own shadow, smelling like they were never let out of the crate. If you can imagine something bad, its probably something thats happened.

I'm not saying that stuff has anything to do with the woman you know, but thats why I asked how well you know her, personally. Everyone has references, I'm too cynical to believe they aren't just some friend.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

selzer said:


> A friend of mine has 5 shepherds. 3 are mine, two are her pups out of them. She uses a trainer to board them, and has great success doing so. She trusts the guy because she works with him training the dogs and doesn't only board them with him.
> 
> Some people do have success with trainers off site. Hopefully after you get the dog back, they will work with you and the dog so that it is effective.



After you get the dog back is too late if it is the wrong choice is it not Selzer?


Scratching head: Dang fleas!

((((((HUGZ))))))


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm glad you are keeping him. If I were thinking about using this trainer, I would spend time at the facility and see just what she does. Drop in at odd times to catch them doing different things. It can work but check her out carefully. Is the training not something you can do at home with the trainer?

My trainer does both in home and board, but prefer to work in home with the owners and their dogs. Boarding is only when the owner isn't capable of training the dog. And then it only works if the owner is trained too.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

GSDCrazy1787 said:


> Well I know she is a CAAB and has rehabilitated dogs with very serious problems. She even gave me references that I have talked to and all have loved her. My fiance knows her on a personal level for years; she just never knew her profession until she saw that she always had German Shepherds on her checks and decided to ask her what she does.
> 
> 
> 
> Horror stories? Will you please show me what you mean? I am very unfamiliar with this...


Have you ever put a bad reference on your resume? :surprise:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would personally not send a dog away, especially a dog that doesn't have any issues. I think that you are overthinking everything. Other then you feeling guilty there are no issues, right? Not all dogs require exercise every day for hours. You can do an obedience class once a week, maybe agility and a nice hike. I still would like to know what or why you think the dog is not getting enough time? Is this based solely on how you feel, what you have read? Is the dog getting into everything? Not trained?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm very happy you decided to keep Dante!!!! It will work and you will find a training arrangement that is best for you and Dante. As for train and board I'm not familiar with it just hear what others have said. I'm sure there are some reputable board and train places out there but sounds like few. Which ever you decide the trainer will have to work with you so you can follow through at home. A trainer may be able to come to your house to work with you and Dante it may that is all that is needed. I hope you keep us updated and again so happy you are keeping Dante!!!!!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is his choice and I can hear the relief in his posts. We can share our feelings but if he is comfortable with the new arrangement, we should back off and let him enjoy his dog. Yes, there are some bad boarding trainers but also good ones. Same with non board. No matter who he uses, it's important for him to understand and learn from the trainer what he should be doing so he can work well with the dog on his own.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

So for everybody who is worried about a boarding trainer I met this woman on Wednesday and she is amazing! She did a home visit on Wednesday and showed me things that I was doing wrong that I never even thought of. I have implemented these suggestions the past two days and Dante has been so amazing with me. His anxiety itching has calmed down and he is not pacing in the house as much due to his anxiety. He just seems like a much more happy dog now that he knows he has a leader who he can depend on. 

She even brought her dog over to my house and showed me how a well behaved dog should look in my house. It was a complete revelation! So I have decided to do a residency with her. The deal she mentioned to me was amazing! She is going to work on Dante's off leash skills and fine tune some of the skills I have trained with him for 2 weeks. Then she will invite everybody who handles Dante over to her house and conduct a 3-4 hour session to show us how Dante should behave in her setting. Then she will conduct individual sessions with me for six months or until I am happy with Dante's behavior in my house. 

And to answer some of your questions yes I really do need some help with training. Dante behaves perfectly with me but not so well with my fiance. He play nips my fiance and thinks of her more as a playmate more than a leader of the house. What makes things worse is that my fiance isn't really big on obedience. She doesn't want to train or do anything with Dante. So I hope with me enforcing the rules that will be enough. 

He also does terrible with any kind of distraction. If we are out walking and there is so much as a person on the other side of the street he will practically drag me to the other side of the street to go say hi to that person. I have tried prongs, I have tried to make him sit/down/stay when there is a distraction but there is nothing I can do to break him out of this wanting to go say hi to everybody. That is really what I need her help for.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Awesome! I am so glad you are getting good results. Keep us updated!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Those are things you could do on your own, but they aren't easy when you don't know how. It sounds like the right choice for you. My "aloof" WL puppy is like yours. He would drag me to greet people and then jump all over them and nothing was stopping the behavior. I am very stubborn myself, so I decided I am bigger and stronger than he is (I was at the time, now he is stronger) and he was not going to do that anymore, so, I got firmer and more consistent on correcting him and it stopped. But we are also working with a new trainer, no boarding, and the new methods are very effective in getting exactly the behaviors I wanted, not an approximation. We are experienced GSD owners and handlers, but we have never had a puppy out of this type of lines, and he needed a different approach. When you said your dog is calmer, I like that. Our puppy was agitated out of frustration at times. He is much higher drive than I realized and we weren't using that to train but were working against it. Just by training differently, I've also seen him relax. We didn't even make that many changes, some were very subtle.

I hear the relief in your post and I hope others who don't agree with the boarding method can understand if it's working for you and your dog, it's the right choice. It sounds like she is using the boarding setting so she can have greater access to the dog to break bad habits, rather than that she is hiding abusive methods, which sometimes happens.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, Dante is my first dog so I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I have gone to several trainers and no one that I have encountered so far has been able to break Dante of his "friendliness". My trainer said the exact same thing as you said! She told us that Dante is a very high drive dog and that we just need to channel that drive somewhere else. She said that me working with a prong collar on him may actually ramp him up more if he is already excited. Though she needs to see how he behaves when he is in a distracting environment to see if that is what is happening. I told her that I have bought an e-collar but haven't used it yet. That I wanted a professional to help me with it. She said that she wasn't against it but we should use that as a last resort which is what made me think that she really isn't into abusive methods. 

And yes! Some of the changes I have made the last few days have been extremely subtle but have made such a huge difference. Never in a million years would I ever have picked up on some of the things that my trainer did!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It sounds like you are in great hands!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! You will learn so much it makes such a big difference in knowing you have support from a trusted trainer. Can't wait to hear updates!!!!!


----------



## OldDogMom (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not going to try to tell you what to do with your dog, but I will second what a couple of people mentioned. If you only have 3 hours a day for pleasure I would hope you would rethink your priorities.
I say that as an old person who looks back on the thousands of hours I spent working and wondering what I really got out of it in the longrun. I, too, spent 6 years in school. I made a decent salary, had nice things, ate in fancy restaurants. It was always go go go at top speed. Now I'm semi-retired (I was retired but recently went back to work very PT literally to support my dogs lifestyle). I don't have much money, I drive an older car, eat at home or cheaper places and I LOVE my new lifestyle. All my friends have dogs so we do mainly things that can involve our dogs. I take my dog for several shorter walks everyday, we go to different hiking trails, we go out and play agility...just a pleasant and simple life. Now I don't advocate all of that for you as I'm sure you're considerably younger, but I will ask you to reassess your priorities and be certain they work FOR you and not against you. You may find, as I have, that the love and companionship of a devoted dog is worth a whole bunch. Not to mention the documented health benefits. -


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like you have found a good trainer, and you can do this. Awesome!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Our trainer said one thing we could do is give our dog challenges that he can solve on his own. He showed us how to do that. They aren't difficult, it's the same behaviors I was trying to teach before but taught a different way. In other words, we set the dog up for success and make him think it's his idea.


----------

